# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Cần mua lại máy Cắt CNC Bình Định

## Pdt

Do nhu cầu công việc nên cần mua máy cắt CNC khu vực Quy Nhơn Bình Định. AE nào có nhu cầu san nhượng liên hệ mình nha. 
0905765778 Trung

----------

